# How do I make soap?



## goatgirl2 (Mar 6, 2017)

Can someone please show me a simple recipe on how to make soap.


----------



## goatgirl2 (Mar 6, 2017)

Please


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

There is an entire category that is nothing but soap, but this will get you started: http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f21/recipes-33034/


----------



## goatgirl2 (Mar 6, 2017)

Ok thanks


----------



## Glori (Apr 10, 2017)

Go with Youtube, Google. I say, these are the best platforms for learning. I learned a lot from there, and I am still relying on them. I can help you with a very simple recipe and tips which I got from google (http://www.dispenser.com/blog/organizedbath/diy-making-your-own-hand-soap/). Either you can go with this or look for other recipes. Anyway, use cute and beautiful shapes for making the soap. That will attract people.


----------

